# OPV adjustment.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I'm not going to put in a PID at this time. I'll get an Auber in due course, or more than likely upgrade??. So is adjusting the OPV a worthwhile move? Does this improve the end product?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

interested in this, as well


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I found the OPV massively improved my gaggia and am shortly planning on doing my Silvia. It's one of those things that always seems to get the nod when forum folk get new machines.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Flying_Vee said:


> I found the OPV massively improved my gaggia and am shortly planning on doing my Silvia. It's one of those things that always seems to get the nod when forum folk get new machines.


Okay, so I'm getting good..ish brews from my Silvia. What will adjusting the OPV do for me?

Why should I do this? Why isn't it set in the factory?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Good question as to why isn't it set like that. Something one of the more experienced heads may be able to comment on. I expect it's for those pressurized baskets and coffee pods. Bare in mind the majority or consumers won't be interested in all this weighing and timing malarkey so the manufacturers are catering to those who want "proper" coffee at home with maximum convenience. I know some people who are very happy using machines like that.

Personally, what I found with my gaggia is that once the pressure was lowered my reasonable shots with a occasional great shots were converted to more consistently great shots. And if you wonder what the difference is, particularly I noticed viscosity and sweetness was the main improvement. This is true for my current Silvia as I'm just not getting those lovely thick balanced espresso as often as I'd like no matter how sharp the rest of my game is.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Flying_Vee said:


> ..... I expect it's for those pressurized baskets and coffee pods.


Yes - I think u are right. The Pods work at around 12bar and optimum normal coffee extraction is around 9 bar - hence rationale for modding the OPV


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Flying_Vee said:


> Good question as to why isn't it set like that. Something one of the more experienced heads may be able to comment on. I expect it's for those pressurized baskets and coffee pods. Bare in mind the majority or consumers won't be interested in all this weighing and timing malarkey so the manufacturers are catering to those who want "proper" coffee at home with maximum convenience. I know some people who are very happy using machines like that.


It's not set to 9 bar at the factory, because usually the OPVs used are of such low quality they can't be set that low without leaking, some can't even easily be adjusted.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

mine came set at 9bar from the factory.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

greymda said:


> mine came set at 9bar from the factory.


Oh! How is that so?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> It's not set to 9 bar at the factory, because usually the OPVs used are of such low quality they can't be set that low without leaking, some can't even easily be adjusted.


But we are talking about the Rancilio here. It's a pretty solid piece of machinery. So why is it not set appropriately at the factory? Why set it so high? There must be some reason why it leaves the factory at about 14 bar and the first thing everyone does is tinker with it!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Oh! How is that so?


i dont know, but here it is:


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

greymda said:


> i dont know, but here it is:


good stuff...but I still wonder why people are adjusting the brew pressure.

Cheers


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

nicholasj said:


> good stuff...but I still wonder why people are adjusting the brew pressure.
> 
> Cheers


Higher pressure when the water first hits the puck can split the puck and cause channelling. Lower pressure definitely have me more reliable shots.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

or, say at 6bar you get a completely different coffee taste


----------

